# New Site Sponsor Elite Camping & Survival Gear



## Capt. Chris (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey, everyone! I recently opened a new store y'all might like. My store is in the Cypress area but you can also order on the website. We have backpacking, camping, and prepper-type products. And some bad-*** knives, too. We are constantly adding new products so if you don't see what you're looking for on the website give us a call. We can get pretty much anything you can think of. If we don't have it in the store I'll be happy to get it for you and save you some money.

I'm planning on offering all you 2Coolers a discount, just haven't set that up yet. If you want to order, use the print & call option at checkout and I will give you 10% off everything. AND I will ship to you free if you spend $25 or more! Or stop by and see me, just tell me you saw us on 2Cool!

Store Address: 11502 Cypress North Houston
Cypress, Texas 77429

I have been a member here for 3 years. I don't post a ton, nor do I plan to start posting a million things just to pimp my business. Just want to let everybody know we are here and want to hook y'all up with whatever you need or want. If you have any questions you can post them here or call the store @ 281-955-5101. Thanks in advance for looking! www.elitecampingsurvival.com


----------

